# I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!



## svenna80 (17. Juni 2011)

Heute hab ich mir mal einen Teichfilter gebaut! 

Ein paar Eckdaten:

- 203 Liter Regentonne
- gefüllt mit (von unten nach oben):
  - 2 Sack Zeolith (ca. 8kg), die auf einem Holzpodest aufliegen
  - 100 Liter __ Hel-x (schwarz)
  - Schaumstoffmatte (Porengröße 20 ppi)
- oben drauf ist ein Aufbau, auf den ich eine Kunststoffbox draufstehen habe, deren Boden durchlöchert ist. Eigentlich ist dort weißes Vlies zur Feinfilterung drin. Kommt auch wieder rein.
- Vorfilterrung durch Damenstrumpfhose (20DEN)

Den Filter werde ich noch in einer Ecke verstecken, aber zunächst muss er sich noch bewähren. So sehe ich gleich, wenn irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten auftreten (Undichtigkeiten oder ein Überlaufen)

Gruß Sven


----------



## Denniso (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hallo,

Sieht ganz gut aus, jedoch würde ich das Holz im Filter gegen etwas anderes ersetzen. Holz modert irgendwann! Und noch was.
Du hast zu viel __ Hel-X drinn. Normalerweise rechnen viele mit 2/3. der Tonnengröße das wären so ca. 70 Liter. bei dir. da du aber noch sehr viel anderes Material hast reduziert sich das nochmals. So wird das Hel-X nicht genug durchströmt.


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Die obere Holzkonstruktion ist meiner Meinung noch ok - der Medienträger mit den Distanzen sollte aber absolut nicht aus Holz sein - ich denke da würde sogar Bankirai auf Dauer nicht mitmachen.
Einfach aus grauen Abflussrohren oder den gelben Drainagerohren die Distanzen anfertigen und einen Medienträger (alternativ gibts auch so Abtropfgitter aus der Gastronomie) mit Rasterbänder daran befestigen - fertig.
Von der Dimensionierung bin ich etwas skeptisch - bei einem Teich mit 5-7000 Litern würde ich sagen passt es - aber "Versuch macht Klug". (bezogen auf nur eine Tonnne und die dünne Zuleitung - ist das 1" oder 1,25" ?).

Übrigens: Wozu extra nochmal Förderhöhe durch den Palettenboden - den Hahn (auch etwas dünn) kann man auch seitwärts drehen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## svenna80 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Das mit dem Holz ist eine Philosophiefrage. Wenn das Holzgerüst unten in der Tonne 3 Jahre/Saisons hält, dann reicht mir das vorerst. Vielleicht hält es sogar noch länger. 
Ich hab es aus vorhandenen Resten gebaut.
Natürlich kann man es auch zu höheren Kosten aus Edelstahl bauen.
Um den Oberbau mach ich mir gar keine Gedanken, ich glaube nicht, dass da so schnell was wegfault. 
Aber wie gesagt: Versuch macht klug!  
Ich greife dann auch gerne auf deine (Nori) Vorschläge zurück.
Zugegeben, der Palettenboden unter der Tonne bräuchte noch nicht sein, (naja, der Ablaßhahn befindet sich sehr knapp über dem Boden; grenzwertig) allerdings wird die Tonne noch versteckt und dort befindet sich Sandboden. Um dort einen sicheren Stand zu gewährleisten, habe ich den Palettenboden gebaut. 

Den Hahn hab ich übrigens aus einem alten Filter wiederverwendet. Der könnte sicherlich ein wenig größer sein, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Allerdings passt auch gar kein größerer rein (dort ist vom Hersteller eine plane Fläche vorgesehen, die jedoch zu klein ist für größere Durchmesser).

Ja, das ist ein 1"-Schlauch.

Gruß Sven


----------



## robsig12 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute ist dies hier fast ein Rieselfilter, nur hätte hierzu der Ablauf unten hin gemusst.

Was wirklich schwer wird, das __ Hel-X in dieser Tonne zu reinigen, entweder ganz raus schaufeln, oder ich weiss nicht. Da gibt es bessere Lösungen dafür evtl Zelolit beutel über Hel-X anbringen, dann können diese entnommen werden, und das Hel-X umgerührt werden.


----------



## svenna80 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit dem __ Hel-x. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sich die nicht zusetzen, da ich mit ner Damenstrumpfhose vorfiltere? 
Ansonsten muss ich den Filter nochmal umändern, dann kommt das Hel-x nach ganz unten. Dann muss ich nur die Abläufe so preparieren, dass das Hel-x nicht abhaut und die Zeolithsäcke dann oben drauf.

Gruß Sven


----------



## robsig12 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Ich würde es vorher noch machen. Das __ Hel-X muss auch mit Damstrumpfhose alle 2-3 Monate vom Mulm befreit werden. Dieser entsteht auch aus abgestorbenen Bakterien, die sich sicher bilden werden.
Glaub mir, das wird eine heiden und drecksarbeit, das Hel-X wieder da raus zu bekommen.
Ausserdem solltest Du wissen, wenn Du Zelolithsäcke drinnen hast, und Du mal Salz oder Médikamente verabreichtst, diese davor entfernt werden sollten.


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Wenn du deinen Medienträger entsprechend abänderst (was ja eh zu empfehlen wäre wegen des Holzes) dann kannst auf eine Änderung der Schlauchabläufe verzichten.
Du kannst aber auch ein graues HD-Abzweigrohr auf die 2 Schläuche adaptieren, welches du dann quer in die Tonne legst und das du entspechend durchlöcherst oder Schlitze reinschneidest, damit das __ Hel-X nicht durchkommt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*



> Das __ Hel-X muss auch mit Damstrumpfhose alle 2-3 Monate vom Mulm befreit werden. Dieser entsteht auch aus abgestorbenen Bakterien, die sich sicher bilden werden.


Wie jetzt, daß Hel-X muß so oft gereinigt werden?  Dann fangen die Bakkies ja wieder fast von vorne an?

Und warum soll es eine Drecksarbeit sein, es aus der Tonne zu bekommen? 
Mit einem großen Blumentopf hast du die Tonne ratz batz leer.


----------



## robsig12 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Nun es ist doch so.

Hat man einen Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter zur Vorreinigung, kommt wenig Schmutz in den Bioteil. Hat man das nicht, wird sich das __ Hel-X alle 2-3 Monate stark verfärben, und es ist halt Mulm drinnen. OK? Diesen entsorgt man in der Regel durch umrühren in der Regentonne, der Mulm geht runter und wird im Schmutzablauf abgelassen. So weit so gut. Sitzt nun dazwischen Zelolittäschchen, fällt da nichts zum Boden, sondern auf die Säckchen. Ergo müsste man zum Reinigen das Hel-X raus nehmen! OK? Oder man verfrachtet das Hel-X nach unten wie ich es beschrieben habe....

Ich persönlich finde es als ABM die Tonne mit einem Blumentopf vom Hel-X zu befreien, wenn es nicht sein muss, wenngleich hier der meiste Schmutz in die Säckchen verbracht wird.

Da ich selbst so eine Selbstbautonne mit vorgeschaltetem Spaltsieb schon betrieben habe, kann ich das aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## Joerg (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hi Sven,
da hast du dir aber wirklich Mühe gegeben und es sieht schon ganz gut aus.
Damit das ganze auch lange und ordentlich läuft, hab ich auch noch ein paar Vorschläge. 

Für deine 20m³ ist eine Tonne etwas wenig, das Biomaterial wird reichen, aber den Durchsatz von 2 mal Teichinhalt/h wirst du damit schwer erreichen. Dieser ist angeraten, um die Schwebstoffe gut aus dem Wasser zu holen.

Mein erster Vorschlag also eine extra Tonne nur für den Strumpf. Dort kann sich auch noch etwas mehr absetzen. Danach mit einem Rohr in die 2. Tonne. (DN 110 wäre gut)
Das Verbindungs Rohr am besten mit einem 90° Winkel nach oben gehen lassen, damit der Strumpf es nicht zusetzt.

Die 2. Tonne dann nur mit __ Hel-X auf einer Auflage. Die Schaumstoff Matte könntest du auf die Auflage legen. Den Ablauf nicht ganz bis zum Boden gehen lassen.
Beide Tonnen mit einem Schmutzablass aufrüsten oder eine Schmutzpumpe unten reinsetzen.

In den beiden Tonnen wird sich so viel Mulm sammeln, dass der am besten wöchentlich abgelassen werden muss. Das Hel-X muss dafür nur kurz umgerührt werden und dann kann der Dreck schnell unten abgelassen werden. Das Zeolith kannst du dann in den Einlauf zum Teich legen.

Um einen größeren Volumenstrom, bei gleicher Pumpe, zu erreichen, solltest du die Tonnen soweit wie möglich in die Erde eingraben.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hallo Sven,
bevor hier noch weiter über Deinen Filter diskutiert wird:
wieviel Wasser läuft denn in etwa da so durch, oder was hat Du für eine Pumpe, und wie ist sie mit dem Filter verbunden?
Dein Filterbau sieht sehr interessant aus, und wird auch viele interesieren, die nur einen kleinen Filter bauen wollen. Es ist daher für viele von uns (und ganz besonders die "Neulinge") interessant, wie sich der Filter über die Zeit verhält! 
Also bleib' uns gewogen, und schreib', auch wenn die Rückmeldungen nicht nett oder keine sind! 
Die Verwendung von Holz ist eine Glaubensfrage. Du wirst erleben, dass die Konstruktion mehr als Deine drei Jahre hält, doch wird sie in der "kalten" und "nassen" Jahreszeit anfangen zu schimmeln, was nicht jeden freut.Auf Dauer werden dann auch Schrauben rosten (sofern sie nicht aus Edelstahl sind), was Reparaturen etc. erschwert. Das sind alles dennoch nur "optische" Probleme.


----------



## koifischfan (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Er hat eine Strumpfhose im Einsatz und sollte alle paar Monate das __ Hel-X reinigen. Das macht mich stutzig. Ohne Vorfilterung verdreckt es natürlich schnell.


----------



## robsig12 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Das __ Hel-X ist am Anfang weiss (außer man hat schwarzes gekauft) wenn es eingefahren ist, hat es eine gelb bräunliches Aussehen. Spätestens da sollte man mal kräftig in der Tonne rühren, und den Mulm vom Hel-X zu bekommen. Hier wird keine Biologie zerstörrt, nur der Abfall von den abgestorbenen Bakterien, und halt Schmutz der durch die Strumpfhose gekommen ist, entfernt. 

Zum Thema Holz, ist da zu einem der Schimmel der sich bildet, sollte nicht unbedingt für die Fische gesund sein, und es gibt nach einer Zeit bräunliche Farbe ans Wasser ab (ich glaub Gerbstoffe) 
Die Konstruktion mit den grauen 40 oder 50 DN Rohren hat sich da schon bewährt, und kostet Material ca. 10 Euro im Baumarkt.


----------



## svenna80 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe noch eine 2500L/h Pumpe drin. Ich plane, demnächst eine etwas größere (6500L/h) Pumpe anzuschaffen.
Das Teichvolumen innerhalb von 1h oder sogar zweimal (! )innerhalb einer Stunde durch den Filter zu jagen,  davon halte ich gar nichts.
Es braucht eine gewissene Aufenhalts-/Konktaktzeit in der Filtertonne. Die Tonne müsse also schon sehr groß sein um eine gewissen Aufenhaltszeit des Wasser zu realisieren. 
Außerdem braucht man enorm leistungsfähige und damit energiehungrige Pumpen, um solche eine Umwälzleistung zu realisieren.
Wo ist da der Nutzen zum Aufwand? Und welchen Nutzen hat man, wenn man das gesamte Teichvolumen innerhalb einer Stunde durch den Filter leitet?

Ich werde die potentiellen Nachteile, die von der Verwendung des Holzes (Schimmel, Gerbstoffe (eigentlich ganz gut gegen Schwebebalgen)), ausgehen können, mal kritisch beobachten. Sollte ich da etwas Negatives beobachten, gebe ich bescheid!

Ich/wir habe(n) heute einen fast gleichen Teichfilter gebaut! 
Um Portokosten zu sparen, haben sich meine Freundin und ich jeweils die gleichen Materialien für den Teichfilter bestellt, sodass ich heute den zweiten (etwas modifizierten, Version 2) Teichfilter gebaut habe.
Zuerst haben wir den Teichfilter so wie den ersten gebaut. Da meine Freundin eine etwas stärker Pumpe (4500L/h) hat, lief der Teichfilter aber über!
Wo dran lag das? 
Man konnte man beobachten, dass aus den Abflußrohren kaum Wasser herraus lief. 
Wir deuteten daraus, dass die Zeolithschicht nicht genug Durchfluß bietet für größere Volumenströme.
Als Abhilfe hätte man jetzt die Zeolithmenge in den Säcken verringern könne, ,sodass größere Lücken zwischen den Steinen entstehen. Allerdings besteht dann immer noch die Gefahr, dass die Steine sich mit der Zeit zusetzen und der Filter überläuft- und der Teich leer...
Das ist dann wohl auch der Schwachpunkt bei meinem Filter (Version 1).
Es gab folgende Änderungen:

- Der Zwischenraum von Tonnenboden und Holzpodest ist mit __ Hel-x gefüllt worden. Ich verspreche mir hier von eine einfachere Reinigung des Hel-x. Zudem hat das Hel-x jetzt mehr Platz.
-Vor die Abflußrohre (Innenseite der Tonne) sind Netze gekommen ,die mit Kabelbinder fixiert worden sind, sodass die Hel-x nicht wegschwimmen können.
-Die Zeolithsäcke liegen jetzt nicht mehr flächig auf dem Podest, sondern sind mit Kordel zusammengebunden und liegen jetzt an zwei Seiten der Tonne. Diese Variante bietet mehr Durchfluß und die Gefahr des Verstopfens und Überlaufen des Filters ist gebannt. Das Zeolith  ist dennoch im Kontakt mit dem Wasser
- Der Holzaufbau und die Kiste entfallen in dieser Variante zunächst. Stattdessen wird der Tonnendeckel genutzt. 
-In den Deckel habe ich eine rundes Loch gebohrt. Dadurch wird der Damenstrumpf von der Innenseite gesteckt, der dann über ein viereckiges Holzteil (auch mit Loch) gestülpt wird. So ist der Damenstrumpf gut fixiert, auch wenn er etwas voller ist. Dann habe wir den Schlauch durch Holz und Deckel gesteckt.

Eine Besonderheit haben die Filter noch: Nicht beide Ablflußrohre werden gleichzeitg mit Wasser durchströmt. Entweder läuft das Wasser durch das 1. Rohr oder wenn man es erzwingt (das 1. Rohr hochhalten), dann läuft das Wasser durch das 2. Rohr, aber nicht mehr durch das erste und umgekehrt.
Und das obwohl ich beide Fittinge gleich hoch an der Tonne angebracht habe...
Naja, es stört mich nicht, sollte sich das aktive Rohr zusetzten, so hab ich noch ein zweites, was die Aufgabe übernimmt.

Natürlich halte ich euch weiter auf dem Laufenden und freue mich auf konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge (danke an dich Rolf für die aufmunternden Worte )

Gruß Sven


----------



## robsig12 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hallo Sven,

ja bei jedem Fitler merkt man später, was man anders machen hätte können. 

Zum __ Hel-X am Boden. Ich befürchte da entsteht eine Gammelecke, die dir früher oder später Probleme mit den Gesundheit der Teichbewohner bringen wird. 

Zur Durchflussmenge. Ich pumpe alle 1 Stunde meinen Teichinhalt durch den Filter. Nur so wird bei mir ein klares Wasser erreicht.


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Sehe ich ähnlich - du hast deine Schmutzkammer quasi aufgegeben, Außerdem kann sich das Netz über dem Schlauch zusetzen. Ich hätte die 10 Euro für ein paar HD Rohre invesiert und eine gebohrte oder geschlitzte Ablauf-Verrohrung in die Schmodderkammer gebaut.
Wie soll den jetzt das __ Hel-X umgerührt bzw. gereinigt werden - wo soll sich den der Dreck absetzen?

Wie schon geschrieben - einen rel. feinen Medienträger passgenau einbauen, dann kann man sich auch die Schlauchnetze sparen, wenn kein Hel-X in die Schmutzkammer gelangen kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## svenna80 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

@Robert: Stimmt, was die Durchströmung unterhalb der Zeolithsäcke angeht, ist die __ Hel-x-Durchströmung supotimal.
Das kann man ganz leicht beheben, wenn man den linken Zeolithsack (3. Photo von rechts) nach rechts zum anderen schiebt, sodass sich die Spalte ganz links bildet. 
Dass sich dort jetzt eine gefährliche Gammelecke für die Teichbewohner bildet, halte ich allerdings für übertrieben. Es gibt Teiche dort steht am Teichgrund cm-hoch der Mulm/Schlamm drin und die Teichbewohner sind dennoch munter und vital.
Sollte sich in der Ecke was ansammeln, was ich nicht abstreite, dann wären das nur ein paar Liter an Volumen (vielleicht 5 Liter). Die zudem ständig mit Frischwasser in Kontakt stehen. Auch ein Wasseraustausch in der Ecke wird  gegeben sein, wenn auch nur verlangsamt.
Also dass sich dort gefährliche Ansammlungen entstehen halte ich für ausgeschlossen. 

Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich die Version 2 auch für verbesserungsfähig. War ja auch erstmal nur eine Lösung um den Teichfilter mit den vorhandenen Mitteln in Betrieb nehmen zu können.

Ich würde gerne die Schmutzwasserkammer wieder reaktivieren um den evtl. auftretenden Problemen bei der Reinigung zu umgehen.

So ganz verstehe ich deine (Nori) Variante mit den HD-Rohren nicht? 

Ich könnte es mir wie folgt vorstellen: 

- Das Hel-x aus der Schmutzkammer wieder herraus nehmen 
- Den linken Zeolithsack nach rechts zum anderen schieben, sodass sich eine Spalte ganz links bildet
- Auf das Holzpodest noch ein feineres Medium drauf, sodass die Hel-x nicht in die Schmutzkammer können.

Dann könnte ich umrühren und der Schmodder würde durch die große linke Spalte in die Schmutzkammer sinken. Von dort könnte man ihn über den Schmutzablass aus dem System entfernen.

In Teichfilter Version 4 würden die Zeolithsäcke dann ganz oben in der Tonne liegen, aber so, dass sie noch vollständig mit Wasser umgeben sind. Dann könnte der Schmodder noch besser in die Schmutzkammer gelangen beim Umrühren. 
Die Version 4 wollte ich eigentlich ganz zu anfang realisieren. Allerdings weiß ich immer noch nicht genau, wie ich die Zeolithsäcke weiter oben in der Tonne deponieren soll.
Irgendwie müsste dort ja ein Gitter sein, wo sie drauf liegen. Oder ich binde sie auf einer bestimmten Höhe fest. Mal gucken.

Hab ihr Vorschläge evtl sogar mit Bezugsquelle für ein feinmaschiges Medium (am besten aus Kunststoff), welches ich passgenau zurechtschneiden/sägen kann, was ich dann auf das Holzpodest legen kann.
Ich glaube die Hel-x sind im Durchmesser ca. 10mm groß und ca. 12 mm breit. Müsste ich noch mal nachmessen.
Das Medium bräuchte also nicht zu fein sein, je gröber desto besser, allerdings nicht zu grob, sonst hauen sie mir ab! 
Für Informationen wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße Sven


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hab ich dir doch schon geschrieben - Medienträger aus dem Fachhandel oder diese Glasabtropfgitter die die Gasronomie verwendet - die kannst du zusammenstecken, zurechtschneiden und an den Verbindungen lassen die sich mit Rasterbändern bombenfest fixieren.

Zur Rohrlösung:
Schau dir mal die Rohrzusammenführung in meinem Album an, die auf dem schwarzen Filterkasten (das ist meine Bioabteilung) zu sehen ist.
Das dicke Teil ist DN 70 und es gehen 2 DN 50 rein. So ein Abzweig (vielleicht auch noch mit einem Verlängerungsstück(gebohrt oder geschlitzt) und einem Endstopfen kannst auch ganz unten quer in die Schmodderkammer legen (Bohrungen und Schlitze nat. mehr auf der Oberseite nicht unten im Dreck)
Kannst auch von 40 auf 50 adaptieren (bei 1,5" Schläuchen), ich hab 2" Schläuche da passt DN 50.

Aber einfacher ist das Gitter....


Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hallo Sven,
zur Abtrennung der "Medienkammern" (was für ein Wort! ) kann ich Dir auch noch "Armierungsgewebe" oder Laubschutzgitter aus dem Baumarkt vorschlagen. Letzteres ist anfangs gebogen (kann man per Fön oder Kabelbinder "begradigen"), und nicht mehr als 30 cm breit. Ersteres ist ein GF-Polyester-Gewebe, und wird nicht ewig halten. Wenn Du den Filter auch mal vorhast zu leeren, dann ist das eine Alternative.
Du hast schon selber geschrieben, dass Du in einer 200 l-Tonne eine beschränkte Kontaktzeit für eine vernünftige biologische Reinigung hast. Auch bei Verwendung von Filtermedien mit sehr großer Oberfläche ist man praktisch im Durchfluß limitiert, wie Du schon bemerkt hast.
Die Empfehlungen nach größerer Umwälzrate im Teich sind sicherlich richtig, doch dann wird halt Dein Vorfilter versagen bzw. steigt die Reinigungsleistung Deiner Tonne nicht mit dem erhöhten Durchfluß an.
Dass erhöhter Durchfluß viel Pumpenleistung bedeutet, kann ich leicht widerlegen: eine Oase Optimax 10000 benötigt max. 65 W, Deine 4500er Pumpe liegt bei 45-55W? Allerdings darf die Tonne dann nicht am Ufer oberhalb Teichniveau stehen... .


----------



## svenna80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Dass die Oase Optimax 10000 nur 65W benötigt ist natürlich nicht viel.
Die 4500L/h-Pumpe braucht 35 Watt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## robsig12 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Eine profesionelle Lösunger Filtermedienauflage stellt Edelstahl dar. Die Kosten hierfür sind aber extrem Hoch. Auch teuer aber denoch einfach zu bearbeiten diese Auflage, genügt für Böden in der Tonne:

http://koi-discount.de/filterung/filtermedien/zubehor/filtermedienauflage-680x400x12mm.html

Das mit dem Schmutz am Boden der Tonne würde ich nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.

Solche Gammelecken sorgen für erhöhten Keimdruck, und lösen letztendlich (nicht nach einem Monat) die Lochkrankheit aus.

Ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, da sammelt sich viel an!

Ausserdem würde bei Deiner Lösung ja der Schmodder wenn er zu hoch wird einfach zurück in den Teich befördert.


----------



## svenna80 (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Update:

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Filter ein Rieselfilter ist! Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das Wasser bis zum obigen Ablauf in der Tonne steigt. 
Allerdings ist das nicht der Fall. Das Wasser wird, wenn die Pumpe ausgestellt wird, fast restlos aus der Tonne abgesaugt. 
Mir war dieser Effekt bekannt, allerdings habe ich nicht dran gedacht, dass das auch bei meinem Filter auftreten könnte. 
Vielleicht hat jemand schon mal ein Gefäß (Tank vom Auto etc.) dadurch entleert dass er einen Schlauf reingehalten hat und an diesem dann einen Unterdruck erzeugt hat: Ist das Medium einmal bis über den höchsten Punkt angesaugt, läuft es dann von allein weiter bis das Gefäß leer ist. 
Den gleichen Effekt habe ich bei meinem Filter beobachten können. 
Wenn das Wasser in den Filter gepumpt wird, stellt sich irgendwo unten am Filterboden ein Wasserstand (Gleichgewicht zwischen ausfließendem und einfließendem) ein, der nicht bis zum obigen Ablauf reicht.
D.h. das __ Hel-x befindet sich nicht im Wasser, sonder es wird von oben mit Wasser begossen --> Rieselfilter

Da ich einen Rieselfilter habe, habe ich den Oberbau des Filter etwas abgeändert. Damit eine größere Fläche mit Wasser besprenkelt wird, habe ich statt der kleinen Kiste, eine größere Kiste (gekauft bei einem bekannten schwedischen Möbelhaus) installiert. Am Kistenboden habe ich dann viele kleine (1mm Durchmesser) Löcher im Abstand von ca. 1cm reingebohrt, damit das Wasser schön gleichmäßig in den Filter laufen kann. Es bildet sich in der Kiste ein kleiner Wasserstand, der die gesamte Bodenfläche abdeckt, sodass alle Löcher mit Wasser versorgt werden.
In dieser Konfiguration laufen die Filter jetzt seit über einem Monat. Mein Teich wird immer klarer (Sichtiefe ca 60cm, vorher 10cm). Es stellt sich also ein kleiner Erfolg ein. Langsam aber stetig. 
Der Teich  meiner Freundin hat eine Sichtiefe bis zum Bodengrund (150cm) und hat ein Teichvolumen von ca. 10.000Litern. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass  der Teich komplett entschlammt wurde  und neues Wasser eingefüllt worden ist. Rund zwei Wochen später wurde der Teichfilter dann installiert.Der Teich hat zwar einen leichten Grünstich, aber das ist ja normal. Zumindest hält der Filter den Teich klar.
Es ist zu beobachten, dass die Filterstrümpfe bei sonnigen warmen Wetter immer schneller dicht sind als bei wolkigen kalten Wetter.
Ich staune immer wieder, was sich innerhalb von ca. 24 Stunden (am Anfang auch innerhalb 12 Stunden) an Algen und Dreck im Strumpf ansammelt. 
Zusätzlich ist der Boden der Kiste mit flauschigem Vlies ausgelegt (auf den Bilder nicht zu sehen, weil noch nicht vorhanden als die Bilder gemacht wurden), dass ca. nach 2-3 Tagen zugesetzt ist (der Wasserstand in der Kiste steigt dann, je dichter/dreckiger das Vlies wird). Beim Reinigen des Vlies ist das Waschwasser dann immer giftgrün. Gleiches gilt beim Auswaschen der Filterstrümpfe.
Die Reinigunsintervalle der Filterstrümpfe lassen sich übrigens vegrößern, wenn man Strümpfe nimmt mit kleinerer DEN-Zahl. Allerdings ist die Filterwirkung dann auch nicht so gut. Zumindest am Anfang. Der 70DEN Kniestrumpf setzt sich schneller zu und filtert damit schneller bzw.anfangs besser als ein Filterstrumpf mit 20DEN. Der 20DEN Filterstrumpf braucht erst eine Weile, bis sich ein vergleichsweiser Filterkuchen gebildet hat und der gleiche Filtereffekt erzielt wird.

In einigen Hel-x  habe sich __ Egel oder sowas angesiedelt. Ich werde mal Fotos machen. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, was das für Tierchen sind.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Joerg (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hi Sven,
das mit der Wasserklarheit wird schon irgendwann. 
Um den Vorgang zu beschleunigen, könntest du eine stärkere Pumpe einsetzen, damit sich die Verunreinigungen schneller in deinem Filter abscheiden können.


----------



## svenna80 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Ja, hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Evtl. werde ich noch eine stärkere Pumpe kaufen und installieren.

Gruß Sven


----------



## svenna80 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Die "__ Würmer" von denen ich im vorletzen Beitrag sprach, sind sehr wahrscheinlich Larven der Kriebelmücke.
Von der Größe passt das auch; sind so zwischen 10 und 5mm lang.
Macht euch selbst ein Bild. Bilder habe ich angefügt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Kriebelmücken Larven sind ein gutes Zeichen, die mögen Sauerstoffreiches und sauberes Wasser.
Sehr leckeres Lebendfutter für die Koi.


----------



## svenna80 (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Die Kriebelmücken sind übrigens geschlüpft. Ich hatte viele "__ Fliegen" im Filterstrumpf. Viele waren schon tot und einige nur noch sehr schwach als ich den Strumpf ausgewaschen habe.

Seit zwei bis drei Tagen kann ich übrigens bis zum Grund (2m) gucken! Ich kann die Ansauglocke für meinen Teichfilter und sogar einzelne Steine auf dem Grund sehen. Leider kommt das auf den Bildern immer nicht so gut rüber.
Hier dennoch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## svenna80 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Seit ca. 3 Wochen ist der Teich noch klarer. So macht "Teich" Spaß!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Frankia (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*



Joerg schrieb:


> Kriebelmücken Larven sind ein gutes Zeichen, die mögen Sauerstoffreiches und sauberes Wasser.



....................und setzen jeden Sprudler und Spülarm im Sifi zu............


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hallo Reinhold,
warum speist Du dann Deinen Spülarm nicht aus dem Ablauf des Filters?
Oder hast Du da auch noch Kriebelmückenlarven?
Bei mir "schwimmen" diese zu Sommeranfang eher vor dem Eingang Filter herum.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*

Hallo Sven,

evtl. ein Basteltipp, der einfach und ohne große Kosten zu machen ist.

Vorteil ist, Die Strumphose wird durch den Wassereinlauf gereinigt und die groben Verunreinigungen sammeln sich ín dem Mörtelkübel. 2. Vorteil: Du leitest unten ein und Dein Filtermaterial wird vollständig durchströmt. 

So wie ich das sehen läst Du das Wasser nur oben draufplätschern und nach unten durchrieseln. 

Aus meiner Sicht sammeln sich unten alle Ablagerungen, welche Du dann wieder in den Teich pumpst. von daher würde ich das Wasser von obbenm in den Teich leiten und das Wasser unten einpumpen.

Strupfmhosen haben für mich die ideale Maschenweite, nicht besser oder schlechter als Siebfiltermatten. Inwiefern Matten benötigt werden kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keinen HelX Filter habe.

Mal fix gepaintet, so ungefähr:

 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Frankia (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: I´m proudly presenting my Teichfilter!*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> warum speist Du dann Deinen Spülarm nicht aus dem Ablauf des Filters?
> Bei mir "schwimmen" diese zu Sommeranfang eher vor dem Eingang Filter herum.



Hallo Rolf,

das Wasser für die Spülarme wird aus dem Patronenfilter gezogen und dort ist die Pumpe auf einer Patrone aufgesetzt............

die Larven sitzen überall und sind nur mit Gewalt wegzubekommen, ab und zu nehm ich den Hochdruckreingier und Spritze sie von den Spülarmen und den Ausströmern ab......
ich weis auch nicht, wo sie herkommen..............

...............frei schwimmen tun sie überhaupt nicht..............


----------

